# Jackson Kayak Cruise 2013



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Just saw this one on the JK website. I may have to sell one of my intro kayaks (the Ascend) and replace it with the Cruise next year.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

CRUISE 12 vs Cuda 12 

[/COLOR]&#8226;Length: 12&#8217;3 &#8226;Length: 12&#8217;6
&#8226;Width: 31.5&#8242; &#8226;Width: 31&#8242;
&#8226;Height: 13.5&#8242; &#8226;Height: 14&#8242;
&#8226;Weight: 63 &#8226;Weight: 68 
&#8226;Capacity: 350 &#8226;Capacity: 350 lbs
&#8226;MSRP: $899 MSRP: $1199

Cruise & Cuda:


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Supposedly the hull is "somewhere between a Cuda and a Coosa".
I guess meaning it doesn't track quite as well as a Cuda, but also not as nimble as a Coosa.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

At first glance it looks like they are trying to target the rec/family group on that boat.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't see where this would shine. If wanted a lake/flat water boat then I think the Cuda 12 is a better option. If I wanted a river/moving water boat then I think the Coosa is the better option. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

USMC_Galloway said:


> At first glance it looks like they are trying to target the rec/family group on that boat.


That's what I'm thinking. Has to be better than my Ascend. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

its a good lookin boat...all the jackson models are. I just wish their prices were more reasonable..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

backlashed said:


> That's what I'm thinking. Has to be better than my Ascend.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


hey backlashed..can you tell me what you dont like about the ascend? Im pretty sure you have the fs12t SOT, right?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

montagc said:


> Or, it handles better than a Cuda, but tracks better than a Coosa.
> 
> I'm a glass half full kinda guy.


That's better rephrasing. Thanks!

Critter, maybe it's a "do everything good" boat, instead of a "do this thing great" boat.
I'd like to sort it out by paddling one. Man...winter kind of sucks.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Fishlandr75 said:


> hey backlashed..can you tell me what you dont like about the ascend? Im pretty sure you have the fs12t SOT, right?


No I don't, it's the D10, bought it August 2011. Didn't I put that in my siggy?

It's heavy, slow, tippy and doesn't track well. Other than that, it's an awesome kayak.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

backlashed said:


> No I don't, it's the D10, bought it August 2011. Didn't I put that in my siggy?
> 
> It's heavy, slow, tippy and doesn't track well. Other than that, it's an awesome kayak.


thanks..just askin cuz i just purchased the fs12 SOT last week..sold my sit in over the summer... Ive done a lota lookin on the net and in stores, sittin in them, talkin to people who own them and what not....the SOT seems like a better boat but i wont know for sure till warmer weather and my first trial run


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

montagc said:


> Is that the old mold Or new mold D10? The old is the same hull as the FS10, which I found to be very stable. The new mold D10 has the fully open rear area.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Old mold I guess. Tippy is relative, I've never dunked in it, but it rolls easier than my other two. My kids will use it if they have to but prefer the Vapor.


----------

